# Zoanthid question



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I have this issue with my zoanth as some of them just has their mouth protruding and it almost looks like umbrella. The are still spreading but all of them showing most their inner disc and mouth protruding outward and the out skirt are all under the disc, I can't really take a picture of the colony as it start growing behind my rocks and taking pic in an angle is not easy. Have anyone seem this issue before? well they are not dying or anything but just looks really ugly. I like to see them like flower rather than bunch of mushrooms.


----------



## Dramius (Jan 19, 2013)

Are they getting enough light?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

i am afraid they getting too much light, lol 90W CREE


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> i am afraid they getting too much light, lol 90W CREE


Got mine under 72w cree 100% they love it
I've heard of zoas melting under too much light though, you might want to google image search melting zoas to see if they look like yours...just a thought wish I could help more.


----------

